# Nissan Patrols from UAE " Pics"



## U.A.E (Mar 29, 2008)

I have some pics i like to show it to u

the pics from UAE 

we have a lot of drag race nisaan patrols over there 











































































some other nissan patrols but not for drag racing







































































​


----------



## U.A.E (Mar 29, 2008)

YouTube - Fire in car نيسان يحترق

YouTube - نيسان احمر مكينه فيكسارv8

YouTube - نيسان توربو

YouTube - nissan patrol on 2 wheels نيسان باترول يشل على تايرين



and sorry for my weak english


----------



## U.A.E (Mar 29, 2008)

More Pics





























the most popular cars here is nissan patrol safari and toyota land cruiser we alwayes have races between them


----------



## Fueler (Feb 29, 2008)

NICE PICTURES!!!


----------



## mygulf (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey people I am new to this post so please help me to get more idea about this so even i can post my review here and be the part of this post.
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Dubai used cars


----------

